# New Year's Resolution diet group- please join!



## Warby

I wanted to start a group for those of us who will be making a new year's resolution to lose weight or get fit. I thought we could all support and encourage each other, and post our progress regularly to keep ourselves accountable. Who's in? All welcome.


----------



## Warby

My name is Erin. I am 39 (40 in February) and have four kids (10, 8, 5 and almost 2).

I need to lose around 30 pounds. My first goal is to lose ten pounds by Valentine's Day. I think that's reasonable, it's a little over 6 weeks. 

I'll post my weight and measurements on January 1.

Also wanted to add that I live in Alberta, Canada. I do intend to post regularly and reply to others but please be aware of the time difference. :)


----------



## topsy

Hi I am in :) I have a weight loss diary but would love extra support too. I have a massive amount of weight to loose my next goal is to loose 14lbs by my son 3rd Birthday party :)

I do slimming world and go to a group I get weighed in on fri eek! See how much damage I have done with my 3 1./2 days off plan over xmas!

Good Luck girls xxx


----------



## Babyvoisey

Count me in!!! 

I'm 24 but currently on prednisolone steroids so it's making me gain weight due to increase in appetite. I've gained a stone in 12 weeks I intend to lose that asap! Slimming world works well for me.

I'm currently around 11stone5 and I want to be around 9stone 7

Does anyone else's belly stick out ? Lol! I look about 5 months pregnant due to bloatedness x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm in! I was able to lose a good portion of the weight after my daughter was born, but I've slacked off after a series of events derailed me, so I'm pretty sure I've put on some more pounds. :dohh: My goal is 15-20 lbs depending on how much I've regained (been too scared to step on the scale). I calorie count on MyFitnessPal and use a Fitbit Flex to track activity/calorie burn.

Good luck, ladies! :flower:


----------



## Warby

Yay! Glad to have buddies!

I was doing well for a while- lots of exercise, eating well, managed to lose around 12 pounds. Then a series of events happened. Chief among them was my grandfather's death (he was 93 and went peacefully in his sleep, but still sad) and I responded with emotional eating. And then all the goodies of the holidays contributed. I have put on around 15 pounds and lots of it is in my stomach. I don't think I look pregnant- just very flabby with a big spare tire. It's at the point that most of my tops don't fit. They pull up revealing my belly rolls. Yuck. Must take action now (or tomorrow, ha ha).


----------



## Warby

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I'm in! I was able to lose a good portion of the weight after my daughter was born, but I've slacked off after a series of events derailed me, so I'm pretty sure I've put on some more pounds. :dohh: My goal is 15-20 lbs depending on how much I've regained (been too scared to step on the scale). I calorie count on MyFitnessPal and use a Fitbit Flex to track activity/calorie burn.
> 
> Good luck, ladies! :flower:

Hey Kitteh_Kat I have a fitbit! Want to be buddies there as well? I have totally been slacking on my steps but my daily goal is 10500.


----------



## shellideaks

I'm in! I keep saying I'm going to diet but always find reasons not to. 

So I'm Michelle, I'm 28 and want to lose around 16lbs. Plus start exercising to attempt some toning up! I currently weigh 10st2lb and I'm 5'9" :)


----------



## shellideaks

Oh I also have a fitbit flex but not figured out how to use it properly yet :haha:


----------



## missk1989

I am also looking to loose weight and get fit. My DH is doing it too which should help. I need something easy to stick to so am looking into slimming world. I also need to find a form of exercise that suits me.

I am hoping to loose around 1 stone. Maybe a few pound more.


----------



## topsy

^^I am doing slimming world and love it :) xxx


----------



## Warby

It's day 1. My starting weight is 156 (ugh). That puts my BMI at 28.2. Enough already! I am ready to see those numbers go down.


----------



## topsy

Your numbers will soon be going down hun xxx


----------



## Quartz

Can I join - need some motivation! 164/5 at the moment want to lose a stone and take it from there!


----------



## Warby

Day 1: how is everyone doing so far? I've done pretty well (just over 8 waking hours into this :winkwink:). For breakfast I had two eggs, come raspberries, water, and coffee with low fat milk, no sugar.

We got into our van and drove three hours to visit my in-laws. We stopped at McDonald's on the way. I had a teriyaki cashew salad with grilled chicken, a club soda, and a skim milk latte. There was probably a fair bit of sugar in the dressing and teriyaki sauce but all in all, a pretty good choice I thought. No fries, which for me is a victory in itself!

My exercise goal is to get at least 10500 steps each day, as per my fitbit. Today I probably won't, with the three hour car trip. I just went for a 35 minute walk and am at around 6200 steps. I couldn't go longer because it is quite cold out. Oh well. I got some exercise and that it better than nothing.


----------



## Warby

Supper was sweet and sour chicken, rice, carrots, and Caesar salad. It wasn't the healthiest possible meal, but we are guests here and my MiL had worked really hard to make the meal (her sweet and sour chicken is delicious and also a bit fussy to make) and it would have been very rude to request something else. I ate the chicken, a small bit of rice, quite a few carrots, and lots of salad, picking around the croutons. There were Rice Krispie treats for dessert, which I LOVE, but I managed to rustle up some will power and said no.

While giving my toddler a bath, I marched in place in front of the tub for around 8 minutes. I am sure I would have lookd stupid but it increased my step count! Currently at 7656 at 7:03 pm. Hmm. Not sure if I will get to my goal. It is cold and dark out. I am thinking of going to the grocery store- an indoor place where I could walk up and down the aisles. However, the junk food might tempt me, and it may even be closed (this is a small town and today is a holiday). Might just try walking around the house for a bit.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm weighing tomorrow and just making Fridays my weigh in day. :wacko:

Day 1: no exercise but stayed under 1400 calorie goal! Up'd my water intake too.

Breakfast: 3 cups of coffee
Lunch: homemade chicken fried rice
Dinner: Pizza Hut (it fit in my calorie limit!)
Snack: some Nutella

If you need more ideas to get your steps in, you can try walking/jogging in place while doing other things too. I'm a SAHM, so I usually jog in place while catching up on one of my shows instead of just sitting on the couch. Not as good as actually walking/running, but it's helped me!

Here's my Fitbit link :flower: (the band broke so I haven't worn it in a bit)

https://www.fitbit.com/user/2DCFFV


----------



## Quartz

Food wise fine and I am bought lemon for my tea rather than milk (and I really like it) and starting the day with hot lemon water.

Exercise wise DD has just come down with chicken pox which means she needs lots of snuggling on the sofa time and we cant leave the house!


----------



## Warby

Kitteh_Kat said:


> I'm weighing tomorrow and just making Fridays my weigh in day. :wacko:
> 
> Day 1: no exercise but stayed under 1400 calorie goal! Up'd my water intake too.
> 
> Breakfast: 3 cups of coffee
> Lunch: homemade chicken fried rice
> Dinner: Pizza Hut (it fit in my calorie limit!)
> Snack: some Nutella
> 
> If you need more ideas to get your steps in, you can try walking/jogging in place while doing other things too. I'm a SAHM, so I usually jog in place while catching up on one of my shows instead of just sitting on the couch. Not as good as actually walking/running, but it's helped me!
> 
> Here's my Fitbit link :flower: (the band broke so I haven't worn it in a bit)
> 
> https://www.fitbit.com/user/2DCFFV

Good ideas, thanks. I added you on fitbit.


----------



## Warby

Quartz said:


> Food wise fine and I am bought lemon for my tea rather than milk (and I really like it) and starting the day with hot lemon water.
> 
> Exercise wise DD has just come down with chicken pox which means she needs lots of snuggling on the sofa time and we cant leave the house!

Oh poor DD! I hope the chicken pox runs its course quickly. Good job an the food!


----------



## Kay_Baby

So I was looking for a bit of inspiration on starting to diet and get fit after bitting the bullet and getting on the scales yesterday and thought I would join you ladies.

I'm going to start by calorie counting (using my fitness pal) and doing the couch to 5k program. I want to lose a a stone and half but do it gradually so I'm aiming for a lb a week. I'm easing myself into it over the weekend by just tracking what I eat to start properly on Monday when I go back to work. 

I'm going to buy some new trainers as mine just are not comfortable and I don't want to use that as an excuse


----------



## Warby

I did a 5k program last year. When it was finished, I ran 30 minutes nonstop. I also realized that I don't especially like running! But it was good exercise, I might do it again. I used an iPad app called 5k runner.

Welcome!


----------



## Quartz

Food has been good today (even managed to avoid the temptation of angel delight and ice cream which is what DD wants to eat!)

Realised I have three things to work out:

Portion control, eating enough so I am not hungry hours later but not more than that.

Avoiding eating the kids leftovers or food that they want

Wine - so doing Dry January and seeing what effect that has.

Exercise has been rubbish as cant leave the house or have time to exercise. Was hoping to get into it next week when she is at school but not sure when she will be back. Guess its the longhaul though!


----------



## missk1989

So...today I went to buy some new clothes and finally had to admit to myself that I have gone up a clothes size. I am a bit gutted and decided not to buy any new clothes until I lost the weight to fit into my current clothes. I will weigh myself tomorrow and need to look at my diet. Today I have tried to eat healthily which has resulted in me being very hungry. I need some good snack ideas and have been taking inspiration from slimming world food plans.


----------



## salamander91

Hi! I'm getting married in August and looking to lose some (a lot) of weight. I'm currently 13 stone and need to be 10 stone to be a healthy weight. I'm not expecting to lose it all by the wedding but hopefully as much as I can.

I'm planning to eat better, homemade food and start exercising.


----------



## Warby

It's great to have so many in this group. Yay!

Today I went for a 40 minute walk. Then this afternoon we went ice skating as a family. I was really looking forward to it (skating on a frozen mountain like is a quintessential Canadian activity), but we either brought the wrong skates for me, or my feet have really grown lately. My skates were so tight and uncomfortable, I only skated for around 15 minutes. But I put my boots on and ran around with my family. My step count right now is 9849, and it is only 3:15 pm. I am going to make my goal today!

Food wise, what's worked for me in the past is to limit carbohydrates (especially starches) and get more protein.

Breakfast: two cups coffee, Turkey sausage, an egg, some raspberries.
Lunch: Turkey vegetable soup.
Snack: two slices cheese, tea

One of the health things I do well is I drink plenty of water throughout the day.


----------



## Warby

I'm sure you're all dying to know what I ate for supper. :) We had prime rib (the in-laws feed us awfully well when we visit), mashed potatoes, gravy, salad and green beans. I had lots of beef, salad and beans and just a small spoonful of potatoes. And no dessert- it is the Rice Krispie squared again and I really want one.

Met my step goal for today, yay!


----------



## R_x

Count me in. I'm going to weigh myself in the morning.
Going to try and fit a good walk in tomorrow if it's dry and back to the gym on Monday. 
Eek dreading stepping on those scales! :argh:


----------



## Warby

I avoided the scale for the longest time. I didn't want to know. I knew I had gained (my clothes were all too tight, I looked fat), but I didn't want to see the number. It was a rough wake-up call but hey, those numbers will go down, right?

We are here at the in-laws until Sunday afternoon, so I will weigh myself Monday morning.


----------



## missk1989

does anyone have any good snack ideas for at home and at work? Im finding this the hardest! oh and breakfast ideas for workdays please! I dont like porridge and am not sure i will have time for cooking.


----------



## shellideaks

I haven't even started yet! I need to go shopping and stock up on healthy stuff as there's nothing in. I had a Pizza Hut for lunch today as I was shopping in Liverpool but all the walking around means I've done 13,000 steps so that's something at least.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

So I stepped on the scale yesterday and came in at 131 exactly, so that's a 3 lb gain over the last couple of months. Honestly, I'm ecstatic because I want to maintain within a 5 lb range of my current weight, so I succeeded! Fridays are my weigh in days. New goals for the year:

Starting weight: 165
Current weight: 131
Goal 1 by 2/15: 129.9
Goal 2 by 6/1: 125
Goal 3 by 12/31: 120

I had Pizza Hut too for the past three days, but have stayed under 1400calories. I could never follow clean eating. :haha: I'm joining you on the dry January thing, Quartz! Next week's project is getting back on the exercise wagon. It's just too easy to relax when hubby is home all day.

missk1989: My favorite snack is a protein bar (Nature Valley Protein Bar - Peanut, Almond & Dark Chocolate is my favorite), and the one I eat comes in under 200 calories. I also like hard boiled eggs. Try to find things packed with protein so you'll stay full longer. :)


----------



## Warby

Omg I really want pizza hut now!


I like to snack on plain on Greek yogurt. High in protein and also a good source of calcium. I also like pepperoni sticks and string cheese.


----------



## missk1989

This morning I took the dog for a walk (usually DH does it). Walking for 20 mins racked up 2000 steps! Im hoping to hit 10000 a day so will try to keep it up. A good start to food today, grilled (lean) bacon and tomatoes with mushrooms on wholemeal toast.

Off to walk around ikea to wrack up some more steps.


----------



## R_x

Well I weighed myself and it wasn't as bad as I thought, I'd lost a stone earlier in the year (last year) and really thought I'd put it all back on! But I'd only gained a pound from the weight I'd last wrote down! 
So one stone to go. 

What are you all using to count your steps? :flower:


----------



## Kay_Baby

missk1989 said:


> does anyone have any good snack ideas for at home and at work? Im finding this the hardest! oh and breakfast ideas for workdays please! I dont like porridge and am not sure i will have time for cooking.

I don't like milk so breakfast is always hard for me. I'm making some homemade gronola to have with some fruit compote and fat free youghurt. It can all be made in advance and is surprisingly low in calories if you control the portion size.


----------



## R_x

Well I started the day off well drinking water and went for a half hour walk. Now I've just ate too many Pringles (not the whole tub luckily) 
Argh I need to do a food shop ASAP


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

R_x said:


> Well I weighed myself and it wasn't as bad as I thought, I'd lost a stone earlier in the year (last year) and really thought I'd put it all back on! But I'd only gained a pound from the weight I'd last wrote down!
> So one stone to go.
> 
> What are you all using to count your steps? :flower:

Congrats! Isn't it an amazingly relieved feeling? :haha:

I use a Fitbit Flex; just strap it on my wrist and continue about my day. There are a variety of activity trackers now though, from the basic cheap ones to the fancy ones with more features.


----------



## Fallen8905

Hi can join please I am aim to lose 29lbs. 

I am just eating healthier and moving more! 

My first goal is for my aunties wedding because I am best woman! 

So my aim is:

Lose 19lbs by the 16th may...which will bring my weight down to 129lbs (9st 3lbs)


----------



## Warby

Welcome Fallen!

I also have a fitbit flex and I love it!


----------



## Kay_Baby

So I did it! Bought new trainers this afternoon and went running this evening. I think my legs are going to hurt in the morning but I now I've started something I hate to give it up before I reach my goal which is be able to run 5k.

I've struggled to eat enough calories today according to my fitness pal. I even treated myself to a biscuit. I don't get how I'm short of calories? I'm not hungry and don't want to eat for the sake of eating but is it bad to be under or is occasionally a couple of hundred under ok? It says I need to eat 1280 plus what ever I excersise off every. It's what I excerised off that I'm short by. Should I look at it as the whole week as I might go over later in the week?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Good job! :)

You can always save those extra calories for later, it's what I usually do when I know I'm going to have a calorie heavy day at some point in the week. For the exercise calories, MFP usually over-estimates the calorie burn, so it's recommended to only eat 50-75% of them back just to be safe. If you're really worried, eat a bit of calorie dense food like peanut butter (or in my case, Nutella). There are a bunch of calories in even just a tablespoon of it! And unless you're weighing and measuring everything you eat, you've probably underestimated what you've had to eat, so you should be good (I try to log more than what I actually eat to make up for the fact I'm too lazy to weigh/measure for accuracy). :flower:


----------



## missk1989

I have been using a nike fuel band to track steps. I was quite a bit down actually despite walking the dog twice and walking round ikea.

Im struggling a little food wise as I cannot get to the supermarket to buy healthy snacks as my car is knackered and in the garage. This means all we have around is chocolate from xmas and some fruit which try as i do I cannot satisfy my hunger.


----------



## Graceyous

I'd love to join up with ye if that's ok. I'm 3 months post baby and have a least 26 lbs to lose. Starting on celebrity slim shakes tomorrow. They're a meal replacement thing, 3 shakes + one balanced meal a day. Only doing it for 2 weeks to kick start it all. Hooe to start Davina dvd and treadmill for exercise. Stuck indoors a lot with baby as weather is so bad!


----------



## Warby

Kay_Baby said:


> So I did it! Bought new trainers this afternoon and went running this evening. I think my legs are going to hurt in the morning but I now I've started something I hate to give it up before I reach my goal which is be able to run 5k.

Good job on the run! I like to think of muscle aches as fat and weakness leaving my body.


----------



## Warby

missk1989 said:


> I have been using a nike fuel band to track steps. I was quite a bit down actually despite walking the dog twice and walking round ikea.
> 
> Im struggling a little food wise as I cannot get to the supermarket to buy healthy snacks as my car is knackered and in the garage. This means all we have around is chocolate from xmas and some fruit which try as i do I cannot satisfy my hunger.

It is tough to eat healthy with all those treats around. I hope you can get groceries soon! :flower:


----------



## Warby

Hi Graceyous, welcome! :hi:

I had no problem eating lightly today. Breakfast was eggs and two pieces of bacon, coffee and water. Then we drove home from the in-laws and I got carsick, as I sometimes do. I didn't throw up but felt queasy and gross. We stopped at McDonald's where I had a side salad with a bit of balsamic dressing and a cup of peppermint test. Got home, still felt yucky. Didn't eat supper. This is not "dieting", I know it is not healthy to skip meals.

Tomorrow I will weigh in for the first time since starting this diet on Janary 1. If I have lost two pounds or more I am treating myself to a Starbucks skinny vanilla latte.


----------



## Fallen8905

Graceyous said:


> I'd love to join up with ye if that's ok. I'm 3 months post baby and have a least 26 lbs to lose. Starting on celebrity slim shakes tomorrow. They're a meal replacement thing, 3 shakes + one balanced meal a day. Only doing it for 2 weeks to kick start it all. Hooe to start Davina dvd and treadmill for exercise. Stuck indoors a lot with baby as weather is so bad!


Welcome we have roughly the same to lose! :thumbup:



Warby said:


> Hi Graceyous, welcome! :hi:
> 
> I had no problem eating lightly today. Breakfast was eggs and two pieces of bacon, coffee and water. Then we drove home from the in-laws and I got carsick, as I sometimes do. I didn't throw up but felt queasy and gross. We stopped at McDonald's where I had a side salad with a bit of balsamic dressing and a cup of peppermint test. Got home, still felt yucky. Didn't eat supper. This is not "dieting", I know it is not healthy to skip meals.
> 
> Tomorrow I will weigh in for the first time since starting this diet on Janary 1. If I have lost two pounds or more I am treating myself to a Starbucks skinny vanilla latte.

Don't be too hard on your self it doesn't show two pounds it's only been 5 days recommended weigh in times is every 7 days :flower: x


----------



## Graceyous

Thanks Fallen & Warby. I'm not going to weight in til next Monday. So of o can manage to stick to diet ill hopefully see nice drop on the scales to give me another boost. Finally all the edible chocolate and sweets are gone from house after Christmas so even if im tempted there's nothing in the cupboards!


----------



## Warby

I weighed in today and it was 152.2. Yay! I know a bunch of that is just water ( and on Dec 31 I ate crap all day so was bloated), but this is a step in the right direction!


----------



## R_x

Yes I've been shopping!!! No more excuses :happydance:


----------



## R_x

Warby said:


> I weighed in today and it was 152.2. Yay! I know a bunch of that is just water ( and on Dec 31 I ate crap all day so was bloated), but this is a step in the right direction!

Did you weigh first thing in the morning? That's what I always do :flower:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Warby said:


> I weighed in today and it was 152.2. Yay! I know a bunch of that is just water ( and on Dec 31 I ate crap all day so was bloated), but this is a step in the right direction!

Congrats! A loss is still a loss :)


----------



## Warby

R_x said:


> Warby said:
> 
> 
> I weighed in today and it was 152.2. Yay! I know a bunch of that is just water ( and on Dec 31 I ate crap all day so was bloated), but this is a step in the right direction!
> 
> Did you weigh first thing in the morning? That's what I always do :flower:Click to expand...

Yes, naked after peeing! :)


----------



## Warby

Kitteh_Kat said:


> Warby said:
> 
> 
> I weighed in today and it was 152.2. Yay! I know a bunch of that is just water ( and on Dec 31 I ate crap all day so was bloated), but this is a step in the right direction!
> 
> Congrats! A loss is still a loss :)Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## R_x

Warby said:


> R_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warby said:
> 
> 
> I weighed in today and it was 152.2. Yay! I know a bunch of that is just water ( and on Dec 31 I ate crap all day so was bloated), but this is a step in the right direction!
> 
> Did you weigh first thing in the morning? That's what I always do :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, naked after peeing! :)Click to expand...

:haha: it's the best way


----------



## Quartz

thats a 3/4lb loss isnt it that is really good Warby.

Doing ok here although realised when I made dinner today I had not cooked since DD had chicken pox. They have all scabbed over now so she can go off to school so can get some exercise done as well.

What do you do about everyone else - no one else in the family needs to diet so at the moment just doing smaller portions. Must stop eating the kids leftovers as well.

Dry January is going well - no temptation to drink with ill people in the house though. No coffee either (just tea I cant give it up completely)


----------



## Blah11

Hello can I join you lot please?! Just started today. I'm following slimming world and day 1 has gone well :) want to lose about a stone maybe a bit more by summer!


----------



## Warby

Hi Blah 11, welcome!

Today was a pretty good day for me.

Breakfast: blackberries, pineapple, greek yogurt, coffee, water.
Lunch: salad (field greens, raspberries, little bit of skim milk mozzarella, almonds), water, beef jerky.
Supper: pork tenderloin, broccoli, little bit of rice.

Also got in 40 minutes of walking. Am at 11399 steps and it is not quite 7 pm. It will probably be a 13k day! :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Great job with the step count! :)

I was able to sneak in 40 minutes of exercising during DD's nap, which is a start. Been able to stay under calorie goal as well! :happydance:

Breakfast: coffee :coffee:
Lunch: grilled chicken salad
Dinner: homemade mac n cheese with broccoli
Snacks: biscuit, some chocolate that MIL sent with the Xmas gifts (it's a good thing I exercised today before the package arrived), tea with sugar
Water: 12 glasses and counting

Good luck with Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## Warby

Good job Kitteh Kat! When I wa on mat leave it was always so tempting to just sit down and relax while the LOs napped. Good for you for exercising!


----------



## DaTucker

Hi, can I join?? I have a journal but would like other ladies to get fit with :) My name's Amanda, I'm 25, and trying to lose 25 lbs. I'm 10 lbs away from a healthy BMI, so my first goal is to lose those 10! I am on MyFitnessPal and use a Fitbit Flex, as I see several of you do as well :)


----------



## missk1989

I am doing much better today. Walked from work to town (car still not back) and will be shortly walking to the supermarket which is a 30 minute walk to get my much needed fruit and veg.

Food wise I am doing well but I am hungry!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

DaTucker said:


> I am on MyFitnessPal and use a Fitbit Flex, as I see several of you do as well :)

If you want another friend let me know! :)


Didn't get around to exercising today, but I'm under calorie goal. :happydance:

Breakfast: coffee
Lunch: grilled chicken salad
Dinner: pinto beans and rice
Snacks: biscuit with a little Nutella, some croutons and ranch dressing (my guilty pleasure), tea with sugar, Hershey's miniature bar
Water: 11 glasses


----------



## DaTucker

Kitteh_Kat said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I am on MyFitnessPal and use a Fitbit Flex, as I see several of you do as well :)
> 
> If you want another friend let me know! :)Click to expand...

Absolutely!! My email is [email protected] if you'd like to look me up on them :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

DaTucker said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I am on MyFitnessPal and use a Fitbit Flex, as I see several of you do as well :)
> 
> If you want another friend let me know! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely!! My email is [email protected] if you'd like to look me up on them :)Click to expand...

I couldn't find the search feature to look up by email, but here's my profile :flower:


----------



## tasha41

Can I join? Looking to lose 50lbs. I also use a Fitbit Charge if anyone wants to be buddies on there!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, would love to join your group, it's so motivating to read all your efforts (Warby love the self discipline with the fries and rice crispie squares - those are def weaknesses for me too).
I lost 70 lbs 2 years ago, did 4 failed IVF cycles and managed to gain 20. I never did reach my goal bmi (18-20) so I'm back wanting to lose 30. I've tried again and again to lose these last 30 and I always seem to get derailed (another IVF cycle anyone?) Well now we're on the adoption list so I can have my sanity back. I've lost 5 lbs since the new year (prob water weight but I'll take it). It'll take 20 lbs for me to fit into all my fav clothes again but 30 for me to be really happy to reach my goal.

Fav healthy snacks: hard boiled eggs, jerky, yogurt (my rule is protein has to be higher than carb count), small quantities of nuts,, sugar snap peas.

I'm on fitday.com.


----------



## Warby

Welcome newbies!

We always have something in the slow cooker for supper on Tuesdays. Yesterday, be had beef barley soup and it wa so healthy! I put in chopped onions, carrots and celery, frozen green beans, a can of diced tomatoes, a can of tomato paste, no-salt-added beef stock, leftover roast beef, barley and spices. Yum! And good for me, with all those veggies. I didn't add very much broth so it is quite thick, almost like a stew. Just finished the leftovers for lunch.

I wondered: does anyone take vitamins or minerals? When I remember I take a multivitamin and an omega 3 pill.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sounds delicious! I keep meaning to look up soup recipes so I can utilize my crockpot more, but I always forget. :haha:

I take B12 and a prenatal, just in case I randomly decide I'm ready for the next baby. One-a-day multivitamins always made my stomach upset, but I was taking those before switching to prenatals with my last pregnancy. I log them on MyFitnessPal for the day so I remember to take them (otherwise I forget).


----------



## Kay_Baby

I'm having a bad day today. It was going fine until this afternoon turned into a gaint pile of stress. Now all I want to do is attack the biscuit tin and stay sitting on the sofa. I should be going for a run but it's pouring with rain!


----------



## 2have4kids

Warby said:


> Welcome newbies!
> 
> We always have something in the slow cooker for supper on Tuesdays. Yesterday, be had beef barley soup and it wa so healthy! I put in chopped onions, carrots and celery, frozen green beans, a can of diced tomatoes, a can of tomato paste, no-salt-added beef stock, leftover roast beef, barley and spices. Yum! And good for me, with all those veggies. I didn't add very much broth so it is quite thick, almost like a stew. Just finished the leftovers for lunch.
> 
> I wondered: does anyone take vitamins or minerals? When I remember I take a multivitamin and an omega 3 pill.

Just heard a commentator on CBC radio saying that soup is a great way to lose weight. Her New Years goal was to lose weight & spend less on food lol:thumbup:

I take vit B12 as it seems to give me so much energy.
Vit D in liquid form to stave off depression.
I've started taking B6 to help get rid of fats in my system. My doc has me on this every time I diet.
I've also been on folic acid and iron as I've had alot of hair loss doing the rounds of IVF.

Kaybaby sorry to hear you're having a crappy day. Hope things get better soon, hang in there!


----------



## Warby

Kay_Baby said:


> I'm having a bad day today. It was going fine until this afternoon turned into a gaint pile of stress. Now all I want to do is attack the biscuit tin and stay sitting on the sofa. I should be going for a run but it's pouring with rain!

Hugs hon, I am totally a stress eater too so I get it. Sometimes I can stay away from the treats by chewing gum. Sometimes nothing works.


----------



## Warby

2have4kids said:


> Just heard a commentator on CBC radio saying that soup is a great way to lose weight. Her New Years goal was to lose weight & spend less on food lol:thumbup:

Hey I think I heard that too! Julie van rosen Dal? I am a big CBC fan.


----------



## Warby

Went to Costco today. Loaded up on berries and fresh veggies- asparagus, beans, snap peas, zucchini. Was mad that they did not have turkey pepperoni. I love that stuff for snacking on- high in protein, low in fat and carbs.

When and how often will people weigh in? I think I will weigh in twice a week. Since we started this resolution on Thursday Jan 1, I think I will weigh in on Thursdays and Mondays.


----------



## DaTucker

Mmmmm I love asparagus!! 

I weigh in every day, mostly out of habit. I understand it's "unhealthy" mentally to do that, but I like the peace of mind! So 2 days a week to weigh in and log sounds good to me!

Today was a decent day food-wise for me, except I didn't make time to eat lunch...it's so hard to eat 3 meals a day sometimes!


----------



## Warby

Got an email from Groupon that said that today was my last day to use a 15% off discount code. So I looked to see if there was anything good, and there was a deal for a facial and pedicure at a very nice spa. With the discount, it came to around $85 for both. This is what I will get:
_The TEYE Facial Experience includes a facial cleanse, exfoliation, steam and extractions (as required), facial mask, facial massage, and moisture treatment. Our estheticians will complete a skin care consultation with you, provide home-care recommendations and answer any questions you may have.
Signature Pedicure- This treatment starts with a warm soak in a mineral bath, followed by an intensive sloughing of dry and calloused skin. Relax while you enjoy a gentle foot massage, expert nail care and colour application. A true treat for your feet!_

I've decided that when I reach my first goal of ten pounds lost, I will book this for myself. :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm going to have to check and see if the grocery store here has some turkey pepperoni! And that's a lovely reward for reaching first goal. :)

I plan to weigh in every Friday (before the weekend temptations), and just log the new weight.

It's so cold here and I have no energy to exercise. So ready for summer to get back so I can run around outside! I was under calorie goal though, so that's the main thing. I had hubby make some hard-boiled eggs to snack on after reading this thread. :haha:


----------



## R_x

I'm planning on weighing myself every week (Sunday)
I will probably end up weighing myself more often though.

Finding it hard to limit the chocolate arghh


----------



## 2have4kids

I'm in a 90 day group challenge that weighs in every Friday. I weigh myself everyday though, not good - I know. 

Warby yes it was Julie :haha:

I got some steak jerky and those little Turkey pepperonis at Costco yesterday, less carbs/sugar than the jerky! I also like Miracle noodles when I'm in a pasta craving phase, pasta bloats me & packs on the weight so that's my cheat. Put one of those flavoured cans of tuna (Thai flavour or sesame peanut) or some parmesean cheese and bam a quickie lunch (what I'm having today).


----------



## Warby

After downing a big glass of water and a cup of coffee, I realized that I forgot to weigh myself this morning. Oops. I'll weigh myself tomorrow instead.


----------



## princess_leia

Hello! I aim to drop 15 pounds by April, I think that it is quite feasible. Lot's of water, morning runs, and a well balanced diet plan :) Good luck girls! Stay focused :D


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

princess_leia said:


> Hello! I aim to drop 15 pounds by April, I think that it is quite feasible. Lot's of water, morning runs, and a well balanced diet plan :) Good luck girls! Stay focused :D

Good luck! And I have to say, the Star Wars fangirl in me squee'd when I saw your username. :haha:


----------



## princess_leia

Kitteh_Kat said:


> princess_leia said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I aim to drop 15 pounds by April, I think that it is quite feasible. Lot's of water, morning runs, and a well balanced diet plan :) Good luck girls! Stay focused :D
> 
> Good luck! And I have to say, the Star Wars fangirl in me squee'd when I saw your username. :haha:Click to expand...

May the Force be with us! :D


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

Almost back to where I was before I took my break! :happydance:


----------



## Warby

Woo hoo Kitteh nice loss and you met your goal early!


----------



## Warby

Weighed in today at 150.6, almost two pounds down from last weigh in. But more importantly, almost out of the 150s!

I am trying to be just generally healthier. Yesterday, I realized that I had not taken my multivitamin, so I downed it with water. Big mistake! I should take them with meals but this was around two hours after I ate. I started driving, all of a sudden felt extremely nauseated, pulled over, vomited, had some water, felt much better, and went on my way!:haha:


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies-

Do you mind if I join you? I am hoping to lose some weight before ttc #2 which will be sometime between July 2015-July2016. Ideally I want to lose 75 lbs but for now my short term goal is to lose 45 before getting pregnant. 

I have continued with my terrible holiday eating and I am hoping to get back on track tomorrow after I go through the pantry and restock it with approved food. My doctor wants me on a low carb diet so I am planning to start that back up. 

I typically weigh in every other day. I could update on Mondays which will keep me motivated not to cheat on the weekends. 

I really need to start exercising!! That is always my hardest thing. I am trying to convince DH to get an elliptical. I hate going to the gym and it is to cold right now to go outside.


----------



## Kay_Baby

Well I was good the other day and didn't reach for the buscuits tin but didn't go running either. I did cycle to book group rather than drive yesterday, a 3 mile round trip.

I've had another rough day at work so no excerise today and have gone a few calories over but I've been going a week now and I'm 743 calories under my weekly goal. 

Weigh in is tomorrow morning. I'm not convinced it's going to be a loss as I feel I'm holding water at the moment.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats on your loss, Warby!

krissie328 - I also hate the gym and have yet to set foot in one. Google workouts you can do at home; there are plenty! Some sites even offer suggestions on how to turn house items into equipment. There are plenty of free videos on YouTube as well, like Jillian Michaels. As long as you're moving you're burning calories. :)

Kay_Baby - you never know! I definitely wasn't expecting the number I saw today, especially with all the bloat I have right now. Hope you get what you're looking for!


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, kay_baby, they say abs are made in the kitchen (ha ha mine will never show through) but I take from that and for me exercise is great but my weight loss is much more consistent when I focus on eating properly, sometimes I feel exercise makes me too ravenous/out of control hunger. Exercise is great but don't feel super bad if you miss, congratulate yourself for eating well. 

7 lbs down since I started, haven't got to the gym yet but my noon hour work fitness classes start next week so that might help with the motivation. I've been running the stairs at work out of guilt for not getting to the gym.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Great job, 2have4kids! :flower:

What I mostly took from using MFP for well over a year now is similar: watch your food intake to lose weight, and exercise to tone your body. I still usually try to exercise when I need extra calories for a big splurge though. :haha:

I used to work on the 4th floor of a building, and it always amazed me how many coworkers would run up and down the stairs on their break. I tried doing that a couple of times and almost passed out (and that was before I put on the weight), so it's definitely a great workout!


----------



## Warby

2have4kids said:


> Hi ladies, kay_baby, they say abs are made in the kitchen (ha ha mine will never show through) but I take from that and for me exercise is great but my weight loss is much more consistent when I focus on eating properly, sometimes I feel exercise makes me too ravenous/out of control hunger. Exercise is great but don't feel super bad if you miss, congratulate yourself for eating well.
> 
> 7 lbs down since I started, haven't got to the gym yet but my noon hour work fitness classes start next week so that might help with the motivation. I've been running the stairs at work out of guilt for not getting to the gym.

7 pounds down! Well done!


----------



## Warby

Tonight we had "make your own pizza night". I found some low-carb pitas that had 10 g net carbs per pita. I used that as my crust (everyone used regular pitas) and topped it with tomato sauce, pepperoni,ham, red onion, yellow pepper and cheese. Yum yum, and I didn't feel that I was missing out.


----------



## Kay_Baby

Well I weighed in and I've lost 3lbs! Only 19 more to go!

It's going to be a hard weekend as my OH is working all weekend and it's just me and the boys. I find it really hard to keep feeding them the full fat diet that they need when I need to eat a low fat one without me eating it to.


----------



## R_x

I weighed myself this morning and lost 3lb too :happydance:


----------



## pandacub

Hi ladies, can I sneak in?

I put on 5lbs over christmas (boo!) But have lost 1.5 lbs this week. I reallly need to watch the treats! I'm trying to eat lower carb and filling up on protein and good fats. 

Hoping to lose another 7lbs in time for my birthday night out on the 21st Feb


----------



## Warby

Kay_baby and R_X, well done! That is awesome!

Well, I completed went off the rails last night. My older brother and his son are visiting from several provinces away, and my mom had everyone over for a big family dinner. It was awesome: drinks, prime rib, mashed potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, gravy, birthday cake. So not low carb.

I had indigestion last night which interfered with my sleep, and today I feel bloated and a bit yucky.

Oh well- celebrations and rich dinners are part of life. I can't avoid them, and of course I don't want to. Last night I could have made better choices (one Yorkshire pudding instead of the three that I ate), but I guess it is just about balance.


----------



## Kay_Baby

Totally agree it's about balance which is why I've decided to look at a week as a whole rather than a day. Besides what's life without a little indulgence it's just rembering to keep it as a little rather than regular occurrence.


----------



## shellideaks

Well done ladies!

I'm finally starting tomorrow, stocked up on some food and lots of fruit. I'm keeping it pretty simple this week as I'm hoping to get in the 9's by the weekend when I go out so for breakfast I'll be having a measured portion of Ready Brek, lunch will be a shake followed by 100cals of fruit and dinner will be a 600cal meal.

I weighed myself this morning and was 10st2lb.


----------



## Warby

Did not weigh in this morning. I know it would have showed a gain after Saturday night's feast (still feeling bloated and bunged up), and that would have been discouraging. I just let things settle and weigh in on Thursday.

One good thing to share is that since January 2, I have met my step goal 10500 steps) every single day, exceeding it by a couple thousand steps most days.


----------



## krissie328

Warby- Good job on meeting your step goal!!

I weighed in for the first time since New Years and I have lost 1 lb. I will take it since I have not been very good. I am currently on day 2 of low carbing.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Love seeing all of the drops! :happydance:

A loss is a loss, and one step closer! :)

Way to go on the step count streak, Warby!

We did take-out this weekend, but I was still under maintenance goal so I'm happy. :haha: My period also started, so I feel like a bloated mess between that and the Chinese food. Hopefully I'm back to "normal" before weigh in on Friday!


----------



## 2have4kids

Ugg, I can NEVER lose with AF around. Yes I believe a pound is a pound and congrats!
Well that crazy 7 lb drop since New Years finally stopped.

Starting yoga today, tomorrow kick boxing (these are noon hour classes at work) and it was SO hard but I got my lazy arse into the gym on Friday night. 

I don't anticipate anymore loss for a while, just going to hope the clothing is a little more loose.

Lovely to see the small steps and inching towards everyone's goals. "Summer bodies are made in the winter" was posted on my fb 90 day challenge this weekend. Makes me long for summer lol


----------



## krissie328

AF showed up this morning which I think has been part of my problem. I have been just miserable! Hopefully once that is gone I will start feeling better. 

I like that quote about summer bodies are made in the winter. Hopefully this year I will have lost some weight and won't be so self conscious. I am hoping to do a swim class with DS over my break.


----------



## Warby

Amen to the dieting while pregnant. I could eat nothing but celery all day and still gain.


----------



## Graceyous

Week one down on my celebrity slim shake diet and the first couple of days were tough. Didn't particularly like the taste of the shake and found it tough only having one no carb meal in evening. And I never managed the recommended 2 litres of water. Most I had was 1.5. But by day 3 I was looking forward to the shakes and just did my first weigh in. And I've lost 7 lbs!!! I know some is probably water since it my 1st week. But omg it's the most I've ever lost on a first week of any diet. I'm so happy nothing can bring me down today! Woo hoo! :happydance:

7 down 19 to go....:wacko:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats on a fantastic loss! :happydance:

My husband was evil and made brownies last night. I just wasn't strong enough. :haha:


----------



## pandacub

I can never resist home made bakes!

I've been prettt good. I had a kitkat earlier, but thats the only slip :) 13,000 steps too, might do 30ds later (if I can motivate myself!)


----------



## krissie328

Congrats on the great loss Grace! 

I love homemade brownies. I was just on pinterest and I think I am going to reward myself on my birthday (late March) with some gluten free ones.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Mmm, kitkats! Jillian will definitely help you work it off! 

I've had to stay away from Pinterest... too many delicious recipes, all accompanied by dozens of mouth-watering photos. :haha:

It seems like several of us have birthdays coming up! I'm doing a "dry for 45 days" challenge, so I'm looking forward to a beer or three next month on my birthday.


----------



## Warby

Crap..forgot to weigh in again!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

You can weigh in with me tomorrow! :)

I've been really good this week, even with the nightly brownie. Just gotta get back into the exercise groove... that will be next week's goal. :coffee:


----------



## R_x

I've been abit naughty this week! :dohh:


----------



## Warby

I am now glad I did not weigh in today. This is way TMI, but I have been pooping like...well, I'm not sure how to finish that simile, but a lot. Would have affected my weight, no doubt.

I ramped things up today by restarting my "learn to run a 5k program". I finished it four months ago and could run 30 minutes non stop. Then I stopped running. Today was the first workout (you are supposed to do it three times a week for eight weeks), and the running parts were challenging. Use it or lose it, I guess.


----------



## 2have4kids

Warby said:


> I have been pooping like...well, I'm not sure how to finish that simile, but a lot. Would have affected my weight, no doubt..

I started the New Year out with DH running (just before we boarded the bus) for the Immodium for me in Mexico. I shouldn't have brushed my teeth with water from the shower!:haha: BUT saying that, it was the best cleanse ever lol :thumbup:

I've been on high protein/low carb and had a weakness last night, ate 3 big persimmons and a banana, after finishing off yoghurt & jello. :dohh: But my HIIT class at noon nearly killed me today so I figured I got it all burned off? And fruit has vits right?:wacko:


----------



## krissie328

I am also doing low carb and it is killer not to have any fruit. I really love fruit too. 

I gave in and weighed myself this morning and I have lost another 4.6 lbs. That was just the kind of motivation I needed heading into the weekend. 

I am finding my biggest challenge is packing low carb lunches. I work next to an amazing deli and use to go their frequently so it has been hard.


----------



## Warby

Yesterday I made mashed cauliflower. Kind of like mashed potatoes (same creamy consistency), not as good but still yummy. I just steamed cauliflower until it was soft then whirled it in the food processor with some cream cheese, Greek yogurt, cheddar and some bacon bits. Was quite good and satisfying. 

Weighed in today. 149.4. Meh. Still a loss but only pound. I am working so hard and exercising a lot so I wish it had been more. Sigh. I think for me it is a combination of being older (almost 40) and still breastfeeding. I know that for some women the weight just falls off while breastfeeding but that is not the case for me.


----------



## krissie328

I am going to try cauliflower soup made like potato soup. We are currently having another big snow storm so I think that will be a lovely dinner! 

I want to try to make it mashed but I haven't. It is so expensive right now so that has kinda put me off.


----------



## 2have4kids

Mm I&#10084;&#65039;California mashed potatoes too, I make them just like you did Warby but also add a little fresh garlic & a little garlic salt yummers! We had lamb with roasted cauliflower for Christmas dinner this year, DH did up the cauliflower and it was so darn good: https://pinterest.com/pin/149041068894391628/
That recipe is a keeper!

Great job on the weight loss girls:bunny: I was horrified to see I'm 5 lbs up this morning but I know what's going on. I have stage 4 arthritis (yes at the age of 39) and I'm so swollen and inflamed from my workout classes. I woke up with a screaming hot painful knee at least 3 times Wed night prob from my Tuesday martial arts class. Iced it and it's better. But then I hat HIIT class that nearly killed me yesterday and my legs are achy & sore. I'm going to drink some turmeric milk and eat some salmon for dinner and something spicy for lunch (hot peppers, turmeric, and salmon are some of the most anti-inflammatory foods according to https://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000992000000000000000.html ). :grr: growing old isn't fun.
Krissie I did up Turkey meatballs & wine-shallot steamed mussels & prawns for 2 dinner last week and ate leftovers for lunch. Monday I had a can of jalapeño flavoured tuna + miracle (low carb/calorie) noodles. I can't eat eggs anymore but one of my old favourites are egg muffins:scramble a little salsa (or ham bits-whatever you want really) with eggs, pour into muffin tins, bake for 10, top with cheese and bake for a few more minutes yum!! And depending on your muffin tin size 2-3 make a perfect lunch. Just some low carb ideas&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## krissie328

2have4kids said:


> Mm I&#10084;&#65039;California mashed potatoes too, I make them just like you did Warby but also add a little fresh garlic & a little garlic salt yummers! We had lamb with roasted cauliflower for Christmas dinner this year, DH did up the cauliflower and it was so darn good: https://pinterest.com/pin/149041068894391628/
> That recipe is a keeper!
> 
> Great job on the weight loss girls:bunny: I was horrified to see I'm 5 lbs up this morning but I know what's going on. I have stage 4 arthritis (yes at the age of 39) and I'm so swollen and inflamed from my workout classes. I woke up with a screaming hot painful knee at least 3 times Wed night prob from my Tuesday martial arts class. Iced it and it's better. I'm going to drink some turmeric milk and eat some salmon for dinner and something spicy for lunch (hot peppers, turmeric, and salmon are some of the most anti-inflammatory foods according to https://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-000992000000000000000.html ). :grr: growing old isn't fun.
> Krissie I did up Turkey meatballs & wine-shallot steamed mussels & prawns for 2 dinner last week and ate leftovers for lunch. Monday I had a can of jalapeño flavoured tuna + miracle (low carb/calorie) noodles. I can't eat eggs anymore but one of my old favourites are egg muffins:scramble a little salsa (or ham bits-whatever you want really) with eggs, pour into muffin tins, bake for 10, top with cheese and bake for a few more minutes yum!! And depending on your muffin tin size 2-3 make a perfect lunch. Just some ideas&#9786;&#65039;

That cauliflower looks amazing!! I repinned it so I can try it later. 

Thanks for the ideas. I have been craving salsa so I am going to try those this weekend.


----------



## 2have4kids

Decided to have a protein shake for brunch. Hale to the anti-inflammatories, Thai chills, Genuine Health greens, spinach, berries, puréed ginger, & some green tea. Hoping my swollen legs will heal fast before the next workout!:bodyb:


----------



## Warby

2have4kids said:


> Decided to have a protein shake for brunch. Hale to the anti-inflammatories, Thai chills, Genuine Health greens, spinach, berries, puréed ginger, & some green tea. Hoping my swollen legs will heal fast before the next workout!:bodyb:
> View attachment 837271

I hope you de-puff soon, that sounds really uncomfortable.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31



I never see a loss during this time of the month, so I'm confident the scale will be lower next week.

Hope you feel better, 2have4kids! Doesn't sound fun at all


----------



## Warby

krissie328 said:


> I am also doing low carb and it is killer not to have any fruit. I really love fruit too.
> 
> I gave in and weighed myself this morning and I have lost another 4.6 lbs. That was just the kind of motivation I needed heading into the weekend.
> 
> I am finding my biggest challenge is packing low carb lunches. I work next to an amazing deli and use to go their frequently so it has been hard.

I'm low carbing too. I am not there yet, but there will come a point soon when I am so sick of eggs and salads.

Great weight loss!


----------



## Kay_Baby

Weighed in this morning and lost another 2lb. Felt like I've struggled a bit this week as I've been really busy but pleased with the loss.


----------



## R_x

Well done ladies!! My turn tomorrow :argh:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Grats on your losses! :happydance: And good luck tomorrow, R_x!


----------



## krissie328

R_x said:


> Well done ladies!! My turn tomorrow :argh:

Me too! I have been good today but cheated on Friday. And I felt terrible (physically). I guess that was a good lesson.


----------



## Warby

I was super active today...almost 20 000 steps. I am 400 or so away so I will just walk in place or around th house to get there.


----------



## R_x

Lost a pound this week. Really pleased as had a few to many treats :flower:


----------



## Warby

Hooray R_x!


----------



## krissie328

I have completed my first full week on my diet. This week I lost 5.2 lbs for a total of 6.2 lbs for the year.


----------



## R_x

krissie328 said:


> I have completed my first full week on my diet. This week I lost 5.2 lbs for a total of 6.2 lbs for the year.

That's great! :happydance:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Very nice, ladies! :happydance:

Went grocery shopping today so I'm ready for the week and getting back to salads. This weekend hasn't been the greatest... but so delicious. :dohh:


----------



## Warby

Went to a movie today. I wanted popcorn so badly, but instead had a cup of tea and a mini package of beef jerky that I has smuggled in. Total carbs: 6 (instead of the 80 or so in a large popcorn).


----------



## Warby

krissie328 said:


> I have completed my first full week on my diet. This week I lost 5.2 lbs for a total of 6.2 lbs for the year.

Well done!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

The weather was in the 60s here, so we went on a walk around the neighborhood and let DD play at the playground this afternoon. Hubby carried her home on his shoulders so we jogged back to the house... phew, am I out of shape! :haha: Under calorie goal for the day as well, so today was good!


----------



## Warby

Sounds fun Kitteh Kat!

Today I made chicken quesadillas for supper. The family had regular whole wheat tortillas but I found some low-carb ones for me. 3g net carbs each so 6, plus some carbs in the peppers and onions. So good and i didn't feel like I was missing out.

I have a ten year old daughter and I am really careful about what I say around her regarding dieting and weight loss. I never make self-critical remarks about my weight around her or moan about being fat. Instead I focus on overall health and the nutritional value of the foods we eat, or the cardio vascular benefits of exercise. She does sometimes see that I have different food (like the tortillas) so I have told her I am trying gluten-free eating because I think I have a gluten allergy that is causing my eczema. That is totally untrue but that is my story for now.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies may I please join your group?


----------



## krissie328

I am looking forward to the weekend. We are suppose to have highs in the upper 40s. :haha: I was actually thinking of trying to do some walking. 

Do the low carb tortillas taste pretty good? I have been wanting to try them but I wasn't sure. 

I seem to have stalled some this week with my weight. I think a lot of it is stress and lack of sleep. My son has been waking every couple hours all night and I am so exhausted.


----------



## Warby

krissie328 said:


> I am looking forward to the weekend. We are suppose to have highs in the upper 40s. :haha: I was actually thinking of trying to do some walking.
> 
> Do the low carb tortillas taste pretty good? I have been wanting to try them but I wasn't sure.
> 
> I seem to have stalled some this week with my weight. I think a lot of it is stress and lack of sleep. My son has been waking every couple hours all night and I am so exhausted.


The low carb tortillas were OK. They didn't crisp up as much as regular ones do. I had a very flavourful filling in mine, plus I as dipping them in Greek yogurt and salsa. I think plain they would taste funny.

I hear you about the sleep. My youngest (almost two) is a terrible sleeper who still wakes most nights. I am sure that a lack of sleep is interfering with my weight loss.


----------



## Warby

Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies may I please join your group?

Of course you can! Welcome.


----------



## R_x

Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies may I please join your group?

:hi:


----------



## pandacub

I officially Suck! I was sooo good last week but completely went off thurs-sun :( its so hard getting back into it, and I feel really bloated now! Does not feel worth it at all. I wasn't even craving anything, it was pure self sabotage.

anyway, onwards and upwards, I have my meals planned for the week and feeling positive :)


----------



## Graceyous

No loss for me this week :wacko: my af is due soon so I'm blaming that cos I'm all bloated. Roll on next week!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Graceyous said:


> No loss for me this week :wacko: my af is due soon so I'm blaming that cos I'm all bloated. Roll on next week!

Frustrates me every month! :hugs: Hopefully you'll see a drop at your next weigh-in


----------



## Kay_Baby

I've been bad today but tomorrow is a new day to start over again! 

I just seem to have lost a little motivation. I've been ill for over a week now and it just keeps dragging on so I don't think that's helping my mental state. I can't get out and run as my chest is tight . I just need to clear this to hopefully totally remotivate myself. 

The good news however is that noticed that my favourite jeans are a little loose, I keep having to pull them up!


----------



## R_x

I've noticed the same in my jeans.
Glad you are drawing a line under your bad day :flower:


----------



## Warby

Went off the rails big time last night. Beer, nachos, cookies. Sigh. Back on the wagon today.

However, I did find this nice article that explains why my kids will be geniuses! ;)

https://www.inquisitr.com/1766477/m...thighs-are-building-blocks-for-babies-brains/


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Warby said:


> However, I did find this nice article that explains why my kids will be geniuses! ;)
> 
> https://www.inquisitr.com/1766477/m...thighs-are-building-blocks-for-babies-brains/

:haha:

I don't think you even need to BF for this to be true. Mine is too clever by far... didn't even make it to 2 before she mastered opening every interior door and the front door! :dohh:

It's in interesting article; I'll have to see if I can find the actual study!

(I knew not being able to squeeze into skinny jeans would eventually pay off!)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

Well, still about the same. These last 10 lbs are stubborn! But then I looked in the mirror... and realized my stomach has shrunk. So the scale isn't moving, but the tummy is! :happydance: I really need to get back into exercising though, so I can continue this progress before the summer and hopefully baby #2. :)
 



Attached Files:







tummyish.png
File size: 129.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 2have4kids

Well done Kitten, my inflammation is finally gone and I'm back down to the 7.5 lbs lost since Jan 1. I'm aiming for another 2 in the last week of Jan. The workouts didn't hurt as much this week either and a good old deep tissue massage was great.

I'm seeing body changes but no real huge losses on the scale. Would like to be inspired by some movement next week.


----------



## R_x

Ladies all I want to do is snack!!! Help me :(


----------



## Kay_Baby

Weighed in today (should have been yesterday but forgot) and I've lost another 2lb this week. Going to a birthday party today so temptation will be everywhere but I managed to control myself in pizza express yesterday with my eldest.

In terms of snacking popcorn is currently my favrouite thing, particularly sweet and salty type , it covers off both the crisp and sweet cravings.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

2have4kids - Glad you're feeling better! Do you take photos or measurements? Whenever the scale isn't playing nice I look back at old ones for a pick me up. :flower:

R_x - Try drinking more water and eating protein snacks (eggs, chicken, etc)

Kay_Baby - Congrats on your loss! :happydance:


----------



## R_x

Thanks I will try that. I defiantly should be drinking more water. 

What exercise is everyone doing?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, Kitten yes I take thigh measurements (haha I only care if that part get skinnier, the rest is ok) and weight on fitday.com. 
R_x I had a snacky crazy evening Friday night. My cheats were miracle noodles (15 calories) with Parmesan & extra old cheddar melted, sugar free jello, 2 pots of tea, 1 apple, 3 squares of dark chocolate, 2 turkey pepperoni sticks with sauerkraut AND some roasted cauliflower. Didn't lose or gain anything, this was all after a good dinner lol.

For those of you on low carb/high protein/keto have you tried using Ketostix? I did one the morning after I ate all that stuff and was still pretty dark, my body is efficiently in fat burning mode. I like that I can see which foods effect the ketosis mode, you can tell which foods hinder efficient fat burning. 

For me exercise is like this because of these classes offered in our workplace:
Mon a vigorous sort of yoga
Tue kickbox class
wed pilates
Thur HIIT class
Friday/Saturday/Sunday if I get to the gym just once bonus but usually I'm sore after the noon hour classes. Usually we walk or I get my exercise cleaning the house/renos on the weekends.

Lost the 5 lbs of puff, working on the next 2-3 lbs this week.


----------



## Warby

So... (Warning, lots of f bombs dropped).

I got super frustrated last week. Weighed in on Thursday and was UP a pound and a half. Made me so angry. Here I am, eating healthy and low carb 95% of the time, make an effort to get at least 10500 steps each day (but average of 16000 steps each day...that's over 6 miles, and at least an hour on the treadmill each day), drink plenty of water, and NONE of that fucking matters. But take one night and have beer and nachos, and THAT is what shows on the scale. Yes, I know bloating and so on but I weighed in 36 hours later and you'd think all the healthy stuff I did would at least have neutralized the indulgence but no. Fuck fuck fuck. Not fucking working.

Then I felt sorry for myself and decided that since nothing I did mattered anyway I would just eat what I wanted. Didn't go super overboard but Chinese food on Saturday night, and yesterday was my son's birthday so chips and cupcakes.

Have gotten ahold of myself today and realized that I was being stupid. I am sure not going to get results if I don't watch what I eat.

However, I am suspecting that I won't achieve any real weight loss until I stop breastfeeding my son, and until I manage to get more sleep. He (and by extension, me) wakes every night still. I don't feed him anymore at night but he needs his soother put in or his blanket pulled up. He is 2 now, so I think it is time to cut him off.


----------



## Warby

2have4kids said:


> For those of you on low carb/high protein/keto have you tried using Ketostix? I did one the morning after I ate all that stuff and was still pretty dark, my body is efficiently in fat burning mode. I like that I can see which foods effect the ketosis mode, you can tell which foods hinder efficient fat burning.
> 
> .

Tell me more. I think I would like this. Where do you buy them? How do you use and read them?


----------



## Quartz

Warby said:


> So... (Warning, lots of f bombs dropped).
> 
> I got super frustrated last week. Weighed in on Thursday and was UP a pound and a half. Made me so angry. Here I am, eating healthy and low carb 95% of the time, make an effort to get at least 10500 steps each day (but average of 16000 steps each day...that's over 6 miles, and at least an hour on the treadmill each day), drink plenty of water, and NONE of that fucking matters. But take one night and have beer and nachos, and THAT is what shows on the scale. Yes, I know bloating and so on but I weighed in 36 hours later and you'd think all the healthy stuff I did would at least have neutralized the indulgence but no. Fuck fuck fuck. Not fucking working.
> 
> Then I felt sorry for myself and decided that since nothing I did mattered anyway I would just eat what I wanted. Didn't go super overboard but Chinese food on Saturday night, and yesterday was my son's birthday so chips and cupcakes.
> 
> Have gotten ahold of myself today and realized that I was being stupid. I am sure not going to get results if I don't watch what I eat.
> 
> However, I am suspecting that I won't achieve any real weight loss until I stop breastfeeding my son, and until I manage to get more sleep. He (and by extension, me) wakes every night still. I don't feed him anymore at night but he needs his soother put in or his blanket pulled up. He is 2 now, so I think it is time to cut him off.

I can sympathise I started the week at 160 and ended it at 160 and did nothing different from any other week except I went out for lunch when at work and ate pasta.

I always gain if I drink - I usually spend the week eating well and then a couple of glasses of wine puts a pound or two o I spend the rest of the week losing til it starts again.

Still breastfeeding too and feel the same!


----------



## 2have4kids

Warby said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> For those of you on low carb/high protein/keto have you tried using Ketostix? I did one the morning after I ate all that stuff and was still pretty dark, my body is efficiently in fat burning mode. I like that I can see which foods effect the ketosis mode, you can tell which foods hinder efficient fat burning.
> 
> .
> 
> Tell me more. I think I would like this. Where do you buy them? How do you use and read them?Click to expand...

:jo: Warby, you shouldn't be so hard on yourself! You have to wait at least 2 days after eating major dollops of sodium before getting back on that scale. NO FAIR! So now that you've had your Chinese just get back into your normal pattern and once the water weight goes you'll still lose, just give it time. It's good for your metabolism to get a boost now and then. When I'm not losing on the scale, I'm losing in the pant size that's always how it's worked for me, I hope this happens for you too.

The Ketostix I can get at my Walmart pharmacy. They're practically everywhere - you prob just have to ask for them (which I did, no time to fart around). Or I saw Amazon has them too. They help motivate me, I always like to see a nice dark line, when it lightens up I get annoyed and watch my eating more closely or muster up a workout.

Quartz, I started having a martini on our night out (Thursdays) instead of my usual red wine. I'm not sure but maybe the sugar content in red wine is higher? 6 oz glass of red (can I limit it to one?) is 144 while 2 martinis is 128. But then there are the olives...


----------



## Warby

So, you pee on them in the morning? And a dark line means you are in fat burning mode?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I agree with the others; it's probably not a real gain and just a symptom of what you've had for the past few days. This is why I weigh on Friday morning, because weekends are usually when I have my high-sodium meals. And you're supposed to vary your calorie intake to keep your body guessing, so having a bit more once or twice a week can be a good thing. :) Happy Birthday to your son!

I was able to get about 40 minutes of exercise in today, so it's a start! Got my calorie intake back under control, so hopefully the scale will show something on Friday. (mid-post edit: even better now, since DD decided dinner tasted better in my bowl and ate part of it :haha:) I jogged in place while watching a cooking show - self-torture feels soooooo good. I want to get back in to kickboxing and circuit training soon. Yoga is lovely too!


----------



## 2have4kids

Warby said:


> So, you pee on them in the morning? And a dark line means you are in fat burning mode?

Lol I pee on them at any random time of the day. I had a wicked workout today but ate pumpkin coconut chocolate protein balls and did a poas when I got home, the pumpkin was prob too many carbs because the colour was only on slight. So no pumpkin balls tomorrow!


----------



## R_x

How everyone getting on?
I maintained last Sunday so hopefully a loss this week. :flower:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

I was very good this past week; ate under calorie goal and exercised several times. So happy to finally see progress again! :happydance: (and so close to 40 lbs that I can taste it!)

My husband has been working a lot lately, so he's taking me out to dinner to help me relax a bit (no cooking and no dirty dishes... yes, please :coffee:). I was going to keep it light, but now I think I'm going to enjoy something greasy and full of calories, mmm.

Good luck to everyone else! The first month of 2015 is wrapping up, and I swear it flew by.


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi ladies, weighed in today still no change, 163.8 and holding but my clothing feels better and my arms look smaller with all my workouts. I really wanted to reach my goal of 160 by jan 30 but it looks like I might have to wait for that.
Still eating well though and getting lots of water in. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Warby

Good work ladies! I am skipping the weigh in this week. I'm in Orlando for a conference! But I have done tons of walking every day (visiting Disney parks is good for that) and even did my run today.


----------



## R_x

Saw this and thought I'd post...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Warby

Awesome article and I agree!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I love Disney! Wandering the parks is the best workout! :happydance:

Great article, thanks for sharing. :) It's so true, have a network of support on MFP last year was such a huge help, and made the process fun. I miss the group challenges I did. So much easier to stay motivated with others!

We did hibachi tonight, and I'm still under calorie goal, so it was a win-win. I have a nice bloated stomach to show for it, but the food was soooooo worth it.


----------



## Kay_Baby

I weighed in today and I've lost another lb. I'm impressed as yesterday I consumed a 1000 calories to many due to a surprise party I went to (pizza and wine) and a McDonald's breakfast at work.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats on your loss!

Today was no good food-wise. :haha: Had hibachi leftovers for lunch, and then my mother came up to visit and we went out to dinner again. Tomorrow is grocery shopping day, so moving forward for these last 6 lbs!


----------



## R_x

Another 1lb gone :happydance:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

R_x said:


> Another 1lb gone :happydance:

Yay, great job! :happydance:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Today was not so good. :haha: Hubby isn't into sports, thankfully, but the guys in his office are going crazy over the Super Bowl tonight, and there will probably be a few hangovers in the morning. So I whipped up some salsa and guacamole and layered it in the shape of a football field in a pan (thank you, Pinterest). But then I realized I couldn't just send hubby to work with just salsa and guacamole, so I made a batch of chocolate chip cookies because I know they have a sweet tooth. As the chef I had to taste everything, of course.

Tomorrow I am going to run it off! Tonight, I am going to enjoy cookie dough batter. :coffee:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

We went to a hockey game last night with the guys from hubby's office, and sat in the all you can eat and drink section... we won't talk about all that was consumed last night. :coffee:

I don't look like I've gained weight, so I'm still happy!


----------



## 2have4kids

Oh I've been feeling discouraged lately, I should have been losing more weight than this until this morning when I decided to poas. I've been given less than 5% chance to get pregnant and very very low chance of carrying because I have severe immune issues but it turns out I'm 3 weeks pregnant! At 700-900 calories a day I was just really frustrated to see the scale go up 2 lbs and thought my period was coming. I think I'm bloated for other reasons:haha:

So I do need to keep on my anti-inflammatory diet as this probably helped the situation (no bread, pasta, cereal, gluten etc) but I'll be upping my calories slightly so it doesn't make me so crazy (it's been really tough this last week with cravings).


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

CONGRATS!!! That's the best reason to have gained some weight. :D Hope you have a smooth pregnancy! :happydance:


----------



## Kay_Baby

Huge congratulations! Now that's a great reason to gain weight. 

I've just iced 30 Cookie Monster cupcakes for my littlest 1st birthday tomorrow. I dread to think how many calories are in them but I am going to eat one to celebrate (surviving) the last year.


----------



## Warby

2have, that is so fantastic! Congratulations to you!

I have totally fallen off the wagon (travelled to Disney where I indulged over and over, then came home and was sick so did no exercise.

I will start anew tomorrow.


----------



## Kay_Baby

Weighed in today and I've lost 2lb. That's 9lb so far this year. I feel very proud of myself as I feel like I look better in my clothes. There is still a long way to go but I feel it's achievable.


----------



## 2have4kids

Well done kay! Warby maybe a holiday will help things, we all need a break sometimes. I'm still trying to eat reasonably. If I'm able to carry this baby (I usually mc within the first 8 weeks) there's no reason to gain anything in the first trimester.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hopefully this is your sticky baby! :hugs: Do you get an early appointment to check how everything is going?


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Kitten, yes I did beta bloods over the weekend with a follow up appt tomorrow. The lines are really light for 1 week past AF so I'm not holding my breath. We're almost complete the adoption process & have 1 last IVF set up in April in Europe. With so many irons in the fire our family will be on the way soon:bunny:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I wish you the best! It sounds like either way some child is going to be lucky enough to call you Mom. :)

Hubby's out in the field this week, and I had all these plans to pump up the exercise... instead I've been kicking back with DD and the cats. It's my birthday this weekend though, so I'm just telling myself that I'm having one long party. :haha:


----------



## 2have4kids

Well hope you have something special lined up!! You must be a creative lady being a feb child (DH is 23rd), I'm not much into horiscopes but I do agree & like that projection for the hubbie. 

Just got back from the doc's office. The betas were very strong, my hpt's must be old as the lines were super faint. According to their numbers it's a wee bit above average:happydance::bunny::yipee:


I've really got to be careful to eat an anti-inflammatory diet. Do not want to gain and the cravings are already horrendous at only 6 weeks. Had a midnight snack of clam chowder soup last night. :nope:


----------



## Warby

2have, I am so happy for you! What reassuring news.

Happy birthday Kitteh! Mine is on Feb 16, and I am turning...gulp...40!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

That's wonderful! :happydance: Maybe look online and see if there are recipes for healthier options of what you're craving?

I used to be really into writing/drawing/web design as a carefree teenager. Now the most creative thing I do is sew every now and then or update my website. :haha: I admit I'm a little addicted to astrology; I find it fascinating!

Happy early birthday to your hubby! His is the day before my younger sister's (she's the artistic one in the family)

Happy early birthday to you, Warby! Mine is the 15th. :) Any special plans? This is my last year in the 20s. I swear time just flies by now...

Much better today, reached 10k steps and did a lot of cleaning (I'm so glad I scrubbed the shower down just before hubby came home from the field :dohh:). Not eating as much today to make up for the calorie buffet I've had these past two-three days. Made homemade Mexican, and instead of wrapping it all up in a tortilla I just put it in a bowl (that's 200 less calories consumed... why is bread so evil?). Hoping the scale is kind to me on Friday!


----------



## Warby

I think I am getting a surprise party thrown for me. :)

Today, for the first time since coming back from my trip, I got on my treadmill. I am about 1200 steps from my goal and am determined to make it.


----------



## 2have4kids

29 & 40 - happy early birthday to you both! Warby how do you know about the surprise party? Lucky lady!

Kitty I feel you on the bread thing, mom gave DH the most delicious fruity bread, I had a slice before bed tonight (if you're going to eat carbs like that it should be in the morning!) But I did ok mon/tues other than the bread. Made salmon fillets, lemon green beans, & spinach/tomato/feta salad with balsamic vinegar, has been keeping me going. Been drinking lots of tea lately, so cold here in Calgary.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

A surprise party, how exciting! I think I remember you posting about how you accidently found out about it... I'm sure it will still be wonderful!

Thank you, 2have4kids!

Probably going to Dave & Buster's with my family. My parents will be there so I can have a drink or two, and kick hubby's rear at some games (a long-standing tradition that started when we were dating :haha:).

That sounds delicious! I've been trying to cut bread out, and so far I've went from eating some every day to once or twice a week usually.

Did 30 Day Shred for the first time in forever this afternoon... man, am I feeling it! Hubby came home right after and got all excited when he saw what a sweaty mess I was. Men are weird. :rofl: He brought home the extra pizza he had from lunch too. Now I have to decide if I'm going to be good and stick to what I'm cooking in the crockpot, or say "screw it" and eat the pizza!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

Sooooo not what I was expecting to see this morning. My period is MIA, I'm a hormonal and bloaty mess (I've been crying while watching Criminal Minds... I'm a Criminal Justice major, I don't cry during these shows!), and I ate more than normal this past week. My scale is out to mess with my mind, I just know it. :coffee:

That being said: 125! :happydance:


----------



## Warby

Ooh that's awesome Kitteh Kat! I would kill to see 125 on my scale! Ok, not really KILL, but it would be awesome. Guess I have to work for it like you did! :)

I am happy to report that I am back in the healthy choices lifestyle. Have met my daily step goal for the past 4 days and have again cut out the late night snacking.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

July will be my two year mark since I started the process, so it's taken me awhile. Slow and steady wins the race! :)

Congrats on gaining control again! Especially with the steps, I'm still struggling with that. Now comes the hard part - a holiday and birthday back to back. :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yesterday was bad, today was much better. Had some chocolate and I'm still under goal! :happydance: Hubby and I have been deep cleaning the house and sorting things into either the trash or donations, so I'm sure I've burned some calories even though I didn't get to a real exercise. But the house is sparkling!

My family is coming up tomorrow for my birthday celebrations, and my younger sister is bringing her old gaming system with the dance games that I used to play, so I'm going to get back into that. I used to burn over 200+ calories just dancing for a bit, and I loved that it didn't feel like exercise. Excited to see if it makes a difference!


----------



## Graceyous

Well done kittehkat. Hope everyone else is doing well. Not weighing in this wk as my af is due and I'm all bloated as usual. Total loss so far is 15 lbs. .. Another 14lbs to go to my initial target of 126 lbs. (I'll see then if I want to go further! )


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats on your loss!! :happydance: (and thank you!)

I'm finishing up my period and dreading the scale tomorrow... it usually isn't kind to me during this time. But I love self-torture! :rofl:

Are you doing any kind of exercises, Graceyous?


----------



## Warby

I've decided that for my Lenten sacrifice this year, I am going to meet my step goal every single day. It is a sacrifice of Lounging time. So far, I am one for one. :)


I am also giving up cookies. Wish me luck!


----------



## Graceyous

Thanks kittehkat. I do run on treadmill for half an hour 4 or 5 times a week and weighted hula hoop for 20 or 30 mins other days... mostly! Seems to help with toning up after baby. I'm also on meal replacement plan. Started on 3 shakes + one balanced meal now on 2 shakes and 2 balanced meals...

I keep well away from scales around af time... hate seeing same number after hard wk of new me plan!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Good luck, Warby! How was your birthday? And cookies, that's a tough one! :haha:

I never even thought of a weighted hula hoop! I bet that is great for the midriff region. :) Although a half hour of it... you're tougher than me, lady!

I jogged during an episode of Criminal Minds earlier and plan to do my dance game once the whirlwind is in bed for the night. Should meet my step goal for the day (at 9k right now)! I'm so ready for spring so I can get outside and run around with DD. (we've been snowed in this week and she hates the snow as much as I do :rofl:)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Another one year difference photo, because I realized that my birthday photo this year is almost the same as last year's, down to wearing a similar color to DD (unplanned). :haha:

Last year's birthday: low 140s, just starting to truly calorie count/exercise consistently
This year's birthday: mid 120s, after consistently calorie counting/exercising for a year

https://digital-kitten.net/images/birthday__difference.png

I think my face is where the fat disappeared from first, so I don't see much difference, but I'm still loving the progress!


----------



## Graceyous

I can see a change in pics. Especially in jaw line area and it's hard to tell but there's more of a sparkle in ur eyes!

Big change in ur dd too. What a difference a year makes with them.
(Love the nickname whirlwind. :haha:)

Built up hula hoop from 2 mins to 20 - 30 mins. I do it along with my dd. Gave plenty of bruises until I got used to it. Definitely very good for tum.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yes, she gained weight and I lost weight, so it worked out perfectly! :haha:

I'm going to have to see if a place around here sells them! I think DD would probably like a kid's hula hoop, and I'd love more exercises I can involve her in. Thanks for the tip! :flower:

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

I'm still a little bloated from period fun-ness, so not surprised that I'm up a little bit. It was a good week though, and I've been able to successfully increase the amount of exercise I'm doing. :) Last week also consisted of Valentine's Day and my birthday on top of my period, so the fact I'm only up .8 is a victory! (especially since my family baked me a delicious german chocolate cake that I've been eating all week) :rofl:


----------



## Kay_Baby

After staying the same last week I've lost 3lbs this week. I'm really pleased with myself as that's 12lbs I've lost in since I started a week or so into the new year. With just 9lb to go I'm starting to think about toning the loose stomach muscles.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Well done on the loss! :happydance:

Try planks, they're "easy" to do and great for all over toning, especially the abs!


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies- I have kinda been avoiding you the last few weeks. I have been having a terrible time. DS got super sick and was throwing everything up for a few days and then I turned around and got his cold. 

And to top it off my scale broke so I have just kinda been in limbo. I am hoping to get back on track quickly!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Life happens! Sometimes you just have to roll with it (I had the same problem last fall when hubby got injured at work and I had to take care of him). :flower: Sorry you guys haven't been feeling well! Winter is the worst, gah. :hugs:

Have you been thinking about which type of scale you're going to buy to replace it? I've been dreaming of one of those fancy ones, since the one I have is just a basic digital scale. :blush:


----------



## krissie328

No, I haven't even looked. I have had this one for such a long time. I will probably get a similar one that will allow dh and I to track our weight. I am hoping to go do that this week as a motivator to get back on track.


----------



## Warby

Hi all.

Krissie, I totally slacked off too. But I got frustrated on Saturday. I was going out "to dinner" (I knew it was my surprise party that I wasn't supposed to have knowledge of), and I wanted to look nice. Well, most of my clothes no longer fit because I have gotten too fat. Shirts don't cover my belly rolls, pants produce muffin top, even my sexy push-up bras don't fit! I managed to put something together and looked decent, I think, but it made me realize how many nice things I have. I want to wear them again!

Last Wednesday was Ash Wednesday and for lent I've decided to get my steps in- that's 10500 minimum per day- every single day. I know that was only 5 days ago, but so far I am doing it. I also gave up cookies. I think this was a good sacrifice for me at this point. I enjoy cookies, but it is easier to say "no cookies", which is one specific treat, versus "no desserts" or "no junk food". 

I want to buy one of those aria scales to synch with my fitbit. Too bad they are over $100.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

The Aria is the one I keep drooling over! Ebay has them somewhat cheaper, but that's still such a big price tag for a scale... I paid less than that for the Flex! Maybe it'll be a birthday present next year. :haha:

Well done on the steps! I struggle with it during winter, but I'm on day 2 of reaching 10k+. Good luck with the rest of Lent! Are you going to have a big cookie the day after it's over?

I was the same way with my clothes! I packed them away in boxes and moved them with us twice, but they were one of my big motivators to finish losing the weight so I hung onto them. Saved having to spend a lot of money on a new wardrobe as well! It's still early in the year, maybe you'll be back in them for summer. :)


----------



## Warby

Bought myself some jello no-sugar- added refrigerated pudding cups! They are 50 calories each. The dulce de Leche one has 7 g net carbs, the chocolate mousse has 2. Yum. I have one every night after my kids go to bed (so I don't have to share them). It's nice to have a treat to look forward to, and knowing I can have my pudding makes it easier to say no to other treats.

I have met my step count every day since Ash Wednesday and have. It had any cookies.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Those sound delicious, especially the chocolate one! I may have to see if the store has some next time we go shopping. :) (I'm glad I'm not the only mom that waits to eat a treat after bedtime so there is no sharing!)

Great job on the steps! Have you noticed any differences yet?


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

I've been weighing myself all week - highest weight was 128 at the beginning. Weight fluctuations are crazy!


----------



## Quartz

Hello how is everyone?

I am good - hovering around 155 to 157 at the moment so lost 10lbs since the new year. I have officially now lost all the baby weight from DS (I was 156 when I got pregnant with him) so all the remaining weight is all down to me!

I am feeling much better and all my size 12 clothes from before I became pregnant fit well and I look much better I just need to find the time to tone up and get fit. Its been a manic time working (I have to fit in 14 hours of work at home plus one day in the office a week) and being working overtime so no exercise time but I think once the next two weeks are over it should quieten down


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Great job, Quartz! Congrats to being back to pre-pregnancy weight! :happydance: Sorry work is so hectic for you, hopefully it quiets down soon. Yay for clothes fitting again!

I'm weighing myself daily now to just to get used to fluctuations, and today the scale said... 125.4! I'm so excited to almost reach the 40 lb mark. :cloud9:


----------



## Warby

That is so cool, Quartz and Kitteh.

I think I am going to not weight myself for a while. Two- three weeks or so. I get discouraged when I don't see results on the scale and tend to give up. So I am going to focus on eating healthy and exercising, and hopefully will notice that my clothes fit looser or that my face looks slimmer.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sounds like a good plan, Warby! :hugs: The scale can be our own worst enemy. The year is still early though, and you have plenty of time to get back on track!


----------



## R_x

Right I've been so naughty with snacking the last few weeks. 
Back to the scales today and a 3 pound gain.
Need my motivation back :brat:


----------



## Kay_Baby

On the scales today and I've lost another lb. that's a whole stone in just 8 weeks! Feeling very proud of myself as there is just half a stone to go nowhere hit my ideal weight and I haven't seen that weight since before I had my eldest. 

I've lost motivation a few times recently but I just have to draw a line under them and start again as soon as I can.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

R_x: it's probably just mostly water weight, or a result of something you ate, and should disappear quickly. (I'm up a pound from yesterday, even though I know I didn't gain a pound over night - up to 5 lbs is a normal fluctuation!) Is there any activity that you enjoy doing so you can ease back into it? :flower:

Kay_Baby: Great job on the loss! :happydance:


----------



## krissie328

Hi ladies- I finally got a scale and my motivation back. I haven't weighed myself in a month but have lost over a pound. I was not expecting that at all. I can only assume it is because I have started walking after work. 

So my goals for March are to get back to low carbing and walking every evening. With the weather improving I am feeling so much better.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yay for the weather improving! Congrats on the pound; one pound closer! :)

We have another winter storm moving through tomorrow, just as the snow from the last round is finally melting away. I think Spring got lost somewhere this year. :cry:


----------



## R_x

Kitteh_Kat said:


> R_x: it's probably just mostly water weight, or a result of something you ate, and should disappear quickly. (I'm up a pound from yesterday, even though I know I didn't gain a pound over night - up to 5 lbs is a normal fluctuation!) Is there any activity that you enjoy doing so you can ease back into it? :flower:
> 
> Kay_Baby: Great job on the loss! :happydance:

Not really but I've joined a gym, it can just be abit of a drive if traffics bad. So only get there about once a week at the moment. Going to try and get to some classes there though. :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

R_x said:


> Kitteh_Kat said:
> 
> 
> R_x: it's probably just mostly water weight, or a result of something you ate, and should disappear quickly. (I'm up a pound from yesterday, even though I know I didn't gain a pound over night - up to 5 lbs is a normal fluctuation!) Is there any activity that you enjoy doing so you can ease back into it? :flower:
> 
> Kay_Baby: Great job on the loss! :happydance:
> 
> Not really but I've joined a gym, it can just be abit of a drive if traffics bad. So only get there about once a week at the moment. Going to try and get to some classes there though. :)Click to expand...

Have you tried any of the workout routines on YouTube? There's a huge variety, and you can do them at home (I stream them on our TV or my laptop). Just in case you're interesting in something for the days you can't make it to the gym :flower:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

I look bloated, so I'm not surprised I'm up. I think I know why though, and if I'm right it should go back down in the next few days! Took a break today from exercise to recover, so hopefully that helps as well. I can see better definition in my arms, abs, and legs at least!


----------



## Warby

How is everyone doing? I am still not weighing myself but have been getting in my steps and eating well.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yay for steps! :happydance: I'm still struggling with that. Do you have a weigh-in day planned?

Weather is finally warming up here, so we went for a walk this evening. DD let me babywear her for the first time since she was around 11 months old. Bought a Tula Toddler tonight and looking forward to more walks with her! Scale also said 125.2, which is my lowest yet. :)


----------



## Warby

Wow, 125.2! The incredible shrinking woman!:happydance:


I was actually going to weigh myself yesterday but my scale would not turn on. I imagine it needs new batteries, but I didn't have any AAAs here.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Maybe it was a sign not to weigh in just yet? Fingers crossed that you see a loss when you do weigh! :flower:

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs) 
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31


I'm actually 126.8 today, but hubby found out he was leaving in two weeks, so we've been running around trying to get things taken care of... so a lot of eating out these last two days. I know it's not a real gain, just a result of too much sodium, so I'm going with what the scale said earlier this week. :) Goal 2 complete ahead of schedule!


----------



## Warby

I changed the batteries in the scale and weighed myself this morning. Number is 151.4. I think I had regained about 7 pounds, pretty much everything I have lost since beginning this challenge. I went totally off a while back, but I see that my focus on exercise and healthy eating has made a difference. I am almost back to where I was before I said "to hell with it". I think my Lenten sacrifice of meeting my steps goal as a minimum each day is helping. I am also doing well on the food front. I tend to go off the rails around my period, so I am really going to keep an eye on that this cycle.

During my fattest time I tried on a pair of jeans and could not get them zipped. I tried them on on Saturday and I could zip them up. I didn't wear them because the muffin toppage was terrible, but that's still progress right?

Kat, I am taking a lesson from you and focusing on slow, steady progress instead of hoping for unrealistically quick results.


----------



## Warby

Ladies, I can literally FEEL myself retaining fluid. It was bad enough that woke me up last night. It is worse for me in the "saddlebags" (hips/upper side thigh). When I poke myself there I get a white spot and little dent hat lasts for ten seconds or so. And my pants zipped up easily this morning but were skin tight in the belly by afternoon. Ugh- the joys of menstruation.

I am so not weighing in tomorrow.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Good luck! I'm a huge fan of the slow and steady approach. A lot of people regain the weight they lose within a few years, because they only focus on the scale/shedding the pounds fast, and not changing the habits that lead to the gain in the first place. Make it a lifestyle change, and the results will come, and you have a better chance of keeping it! Congrats on your pants, it's a sign that you've changed, even if the scale doesn't say so! :happydance:

I feel you. :coffee: I'm a bloated period mess right now, and up almost 4 lbs from last week. Just gotta keep going!
 



Attached Files:







10346059_759968500741106_2569285560967778520_n.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Warby

I like that screw the scale thing. I will probably weigh in once or twice a week.

Today I had another instance of formerly-too-tight pants fitting comfortably. Yay!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Woohoo! Yay for progress; just imagine what else will be fitting by summer! :happydance:

I snagged it off one of the fitness pages on Facebook - they're great for when you just need a quick motivation to keep pushing. I love Fit Moms!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

Considering how much I ate this past week (especially the chocolate cakes from Olive Garden and Ruby Tuesday...mmm), and lack of exercise, I consider this week a victory!


----------



## Warby

I have so many cute clothes in my closet. Probably 75% of them don't fit. It is annoying and I am mad at myself for letting myself gain so much. But it is exciting when I can put on something that used to be too tight. Looking forward to that happening more and more!

Your numbers are looking great, Kat! OF COURSE you are focusing on other things right now, but clearly you have amped up your metabolism and are maintaining your hot bod.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It's hard, but you can get back to where you used to be! :hugs: Clothes are a good motivator. If you start to feel like you're slipping off track again, go try to put one on and that should help give you a kick again. At least that has been working for me!

Still got 9 more months for this year - plenty of time to get back into your cute clothes! :thumbup:

Have you thought about how you're going to keep accountability once you get to where you want to be again? I didn't even realize how much I gained until I went in for an appointment and they said I weighed 165. I think that was the month I originally joined MFP, even though I didn't stick with it then. :dohh: 

Thank you, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Warby

Man, periods suck! My arrived with a vengeance mid afternoon. Luckily I had gone for a long walk this morning. I have around 1000 steps to get to my daily goal. I tried marching in place and it was so hard! My thighs felt heavy; like I could barely lift them. Dumb bloating.

In other news, my husband and I are going to a gala! We are not really gala-type people. But his supervisor is on the board of directors for a charity, and th company bought two tables, so there we are. It's at the beginning of May. I hope to be down five pounds or so by then. Of course there is no point in weighing myself until my period is done.


----------



## Warby

Small victories. Took my kids to the movies today and I did not have popcorn.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Small victories build up to big ones! Well done. :)

A gala, how exciting! Do you have a dress, or are you going to go shopping? It sounds like it's going to be a wonderful event!

Sorry about your period, mine was miserable this past week too. :( Hopefully it has eased off for you now!

I'm getting back on track today (up 2 lbs after all the food and beer from this weekend). Supposed to be in the 70s tomorrow, so hoping to get a walk in with DD before the storm rolls through!


----------



## Warby

I have some nice dresses. None of them fit right now, but I am going to see how I look in a month and then maybe go shopping.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'd vote shopping, but then I love looking for new clothes. :haha: Do they kind of fit, or is it more "can't get the zipper up"? I think 5 lbs is do-able!

You can always choose your favorite dress of the bunch, and use that as a measurement of your progress until then, versus the scale. :)


----------



## Warby

Weighed in today: 149.2! Nice to be out of the 150s.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Yay CONGRATS!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Looks like your steps have been paying off! You can definitely get to 145 before May :)

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

I think I'm still paying for all the eating out we did. :haha: (I was almost 127 on Tuesday though, so I'll accept 126!)


----------



## Warby

Thanks! I managed to not go completely off the rails around my period. This time, I didn't gorge on chips, chocolate and wine. I'd like to say that I showed amazing willpower, but truthfully I just didn't have the cravings.

I still have that facial and pedicure groupon that I bought a while back. I said I would use it as a ten pound reward, and that is still the plan. I think I am now back again to my lowest point in this weight loss challenge (before I gained everything back). I had started at 156 so three and a bit pounds to go. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Warby

Scale is acting odd. I weighed myself 4 times in 3 minutes. The results were 149, 148.8, 147.6, and 148.8. Hmm. I'm going to go with 148.8 as my "official" result for today.

Just finalizing our taxes and DH and I will be getting a decent return. I think I will buy myself one of those Aria scales.


----------



## Warby

Getting close to the end of my 5k training program. It is getting intense...today was a five minute warm up walk, 15 minute run, 3 minute walk, 5 minute run, and 5 minute cool down walk. It was tough to run for 15 minutes straight but I did it.

I am at the top of my fitbit friends list. I have one friend in Disneyworld right now (so walking all day) and a couple of others who are runners, so I need to get a lot of steps to stay on top. It is 9:30 am here and I have already gotten 6k. I am on holidays this week so it is much easier without work to contend with!


----------



## Warby

Today's Weigh in: 148.2. I wish it was coming off quicker, but a general downward trend is good.


----------



## Warby

I am getting close to a couple of milestones that will be satisfying:

When I lose 2.2 more pounds I will have lost ten pounds, and will be able to reward myself with a facial and pedicure.

When I lose 3.3 more pounds, I will have less than 20 pounds to lose.

When I lose 11.2 more pounds, I will no longer be considered overweight by BMI calculations. I've decided that at this point, I am getting my hair cut and coloured. Or I might do it before May 3, the fancy gala. Hmm. Whatever comes first, I guess.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sorry for being MIA this week! :dohh:

Well done on the steps and goal! I think I'm back to the bottom of my Fitbit list again, oops. A trip to Disney sounds like just the thing to get my steps in again! :haha: Do you run it at a more leisurely pace, or do you push yourself?

Yay for definitely being under 150 now! So close to two goals as well, woohoo! :happydance:

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31


I need a serious kick in the rear to get back to exercising again. I've just wanted to sleep this week away!


----------



## Warby

147.2 today! Yay!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Well done! :happydance: Only 7 lbs to go until the 130s!


----------



## Warby

Friday night, I don't know what's hit me. I ended up eating plate after plate of rice and dumplings. And I had a beer. And some cookies. It was more carbs in that one sitting than in the past two weeks altogether. Sigh.

Actually, I do know what hit me. PMS. Back with a vengeance. Fortunately I have gotten ahold of myself and have stuck to healthy eating yesterday and today. I got on the treadmill for 72 minutes today. 28 of them running!

I weighed myself this morning and was up to 151.4. Nice. Over four pounds in one indulgent meal. Thank you very much, stupid body. I know it is not a "real" weight gain, but still discouraging. I am just going to keep on with the exercise and water and healthy eating. I won't weigh in again until Thursday. Hopefully it will all be gone by then.

I am starting to notic changes in my body. My boobs are smaller :growlmad: and my face looks thinner. I have reclaimed two more pairs of pants. My arms used to be too fat for a particular shirt. I can now get it on. It is still too tight to wear, but the progress is noted. And...this one is hard to explain, and not a pretty image. It used to be that when I bent over, my stomach would hang down in this big, round, kind-of sac. Now when I bend over. My stomach is less round, almost triangle shaped. Still puffed out in the middle but flatter on the sides. I still have lots of weight to lose, but it is nice to see some results.


----------



## Quartz

Hello, Warby congrats on the wight loss.

I am back on the diet now I had a month or so off for my own sanity and managed to keep my weight at 155 (so a stone down from where I started). So going to spend the nextix weeks dieting and and then see where I am.


----------



## Warby

Hi Quartz, nice to have you back, and good for you for maintaining that weight loss.


----------



## princess_leia

Hello girls! I just wanted to share with you my progress :) As i don;t have the time to go to the gym, I started to work out from home. 

Last month I bumped to a service called fitaborate with free fitness videos which looked to me pretty good and started to workout through this service, following a healthy diet plan provided by a nutritionist friend of mine. So far (1 month period), I've lost 8 pounds! Yeah :D 

Daily exercise makes difference! I am working out every day, usually cardio workouts and circuit training, while I am eating 3 meals and a snack. The first week was very difficult for me but I got used to it..


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Congrats on weight loss and progress!! :happydance:

I've been slacking on the exercise lately, and it's rained every day for the past week or so, so no walks. I'm trying to get back on the wagon! (my husband has been working out twice a day, for an hour... I'm such a slacker :coffee:)

Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)
Week 14: n/a (didn't weigh)
Week 15: 124.2 (-1.2 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

And Warby, I feel you on the boobs. They were one of the first things to go for me. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







1920253_776491399088816_3218842856097633358_n.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## R_x

Kitteh_Kat said:


> And Warby, I feel you on the boobs. They were one of the first things to go for me. :cry:

I didn't have much to begin with so dread to think what they will be like once I've got to target :dohh:


----------



## R_x

I'm still here ladies just haven't posted for a while.
Going to weigh myself this weekend and get 100% focused again.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I was a 34DD, then a 36C during pregnancy, and back down to a 34B now. Preeeeeetty sure they're on their way to being a 34A. Thank goodness for push-up bras! :haha:

On the plus side, they aren't saggy and all over the place. I think I prefer small and firm!


----------



## Warby

Ha, good points about the boobs! Yes, I guess i won't have saggy-past-my-belly-button breasts when I am an old lady.

I have been keeping on. Not following the diet all the time, but generally being pretty good. Haven't weighed myself in a while.

But! It finally happened! Someone (a colleague) noticed that I have lost some weight. Made me feel terrific!:happydance:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Woohoo!! :happydance: I think I read somewhere that it can take 12 weeks before other people notice, so that sounds about right! Well done! Did you get a cookie yet? :haha:

I've got the 5k this evening, so hoping to get caught up on steps today. I've been such a slacker with the exercise! At least I haven't been eating as much, although still a lot of frozen/boxed stuff because I've been feeling lazy. :coffee:

Weight: 123.6 (no idea how I pulled this off)


Spoiler
Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)
Week 14: n/a (didn't weigh)
Week 15: 124.2 (-1.2 lbs)
Week 16: 123.6 (-.6 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Sloooooowly truckin' along. :coffee:

Weight: 123.4


Spoiler
Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)
Week 14: n/a (didn't weigh)
Week 15: 124.2 (-1.2 lbs)
Week 16: 123.6 (-.6 lbs)
Week 17: 123.4 (-.2 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31

Happy May, ladies! New month, new chances. :flower:


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- Good job to all the weightloss going on in here!

I have been following my diet again and have had some pretty good success. I have decided to focus on just weighing myself once a month. I seem to do better with the big losses rather than all the up and down. 

For progress I have started tracking my blood sugar since that is my #1 concern before we start ttc. So far it has worked way better than weight loss. The nice thing is the two kinda go hand in hand so as I eat lower carb I get better control and lose weight. :D

Thankfully my cup size tends to stay the same when I lose weight. Probably a good thing since I am only a B. :haha: I really do need to lose some around, then most of my dresses will fit comfortably again. 

I have 5.5 weeks left of work before summer break so I am hoping to really focus on the house (I don't know if I shared but we closed on our first home a month ago) and exercising. I have an eight week break so I would like to get a lot accomplished in that time.


----------



## Warby

Hi there!

I don't know what happened last week. I was SO HUNGRY ALL THE TIME!!!! I am not pregnant. But I was starving. I ate a lot and it wasn't always healthy.

Weird. But I am putting it behind me. Clearly I needed it for some reason. Back on track now!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

krissie328 - good job with your success! Sounds like your plan is working out; hopefully you'll have even more success over your break! :)

Warby - I've been starving these last few days, and I'm not pregnant either! I'm going to blame Spring. :haha:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Jillian Michaels is magic, I swear!

Weight: 121.8


Spoiler
Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)
Week 14: n/a (didn't weigh)
Week 15: 124.2 (-1.2 lbs)
Week 16: 123.6 (-.6 lbs)
Week 17: 121.8 (-1.6 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31


----------



## Warby

Oh wow! 1.8 pounds until your ultimate goal. Holy smokes I am so impressed with you.

Jillian Micheals does kick ass.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thank you, Warby!! :blush:

How is everyone doing? I can't believe it's already mid-May!

I maintained this week, but I wasn't expecting a loss between period hormones and the Nutella jar I attacked the other day. :rofl:

Weight: 121.8


Spoiler
Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)
Week 14: n/a (didn't weigh)
Week 15: 124.2 (-1.2 lbs)
Week 16: 123.6 (-.6 lbs)
Week 17: 121.8 (-1.6 lbs)
Week 18: 121.8 (-0 lbs, on period)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

We baked chocolate chip cookies and I was totally lazy this past week... so no idea how I pulled this one off. :wacko:

Weight: 121


Spoiler
Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)
Week 14: n/a (didn't weigh)
Week 15: 124.2 (-1.2 lbs)
Week 16: 123.6 (-.6 lbs)
Week 17: 121.8 (-1.6 lbs)
Week 18: 121.8 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 19: 121 (-.8 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31


----------



## Warby

Sorry I've beenmissing so long, I have been in the hormone hell. first the good news: I finally weaned my son! He is 28 months and was showing no signs of stopping on his own, so I finally just cut him off. This was two weeks ago. 

But ever since, my hormones have been wreaking havoc on my body. Here's what I am dealing with: 
Insomnia (have not slept through the night since I weaned)
Bad constipation
Bad skin
Body hair growing back faster
Zero sex drive
A lot of water retention
Very intense cravings
And I have gained seven (yes seven)pounds in the last two weeks

Jeepers. This is not fun. I hope things regulate soon! I'm already 40 years old, and Lord knows what other hormonal things were going on before I weaned.


----------



## krissie328

Sorry you are going through so muxh Warby. I hope it sorts itself out soon. 

Afm, I lost 3 lbs in the month if May. Not as much as I would have liked but a lot better than nothing. I have 49 lbs to go before we start ttc next May/June. Which is roughly 4 lbs a month. Which is very doable I think.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I've been such a slacker on this thread lately, sorry guys! :dohh:

I hope the hormones have settled down now, Warby! It's amazing how much they can affect you, right? Congrats on the weaning, and for making it that long! Sorry about the gain, hopefully it was just temporary and went back down! :hugs:

krissie - congrats on the loss and for working on #2! Very exciting! :) Are you hoping to catch quickly, or lose a few more lbs before then?


Somehow I'm at goal now, even with all of the food and lack of exercise from enjoying DD's 2nd birthday and my sister's out of state wedding. New goal is to maintain between 115-120 until we conceive #2!

Weight: 119


Spoiler
Weekly Weigh-In

Week 0: 131
Week 1: 128.4 (-2.6 lbs)
Week 2: 128.4 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 3: 128.6 (+.2 lbs)
Week 4: 126.2 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 5: 128.6 (+2.4 lbs)
Week 6: 125.8 (-2.8 lbs)
Week 7: 126.6 (+.8 lbs, just finished period)
Week 8: 126 (-.6 lbs)
Week 9: 127 (+1 lb)
Week 10: 124.6 (-2.4 lbs)
Week 11: 125.2 (+.6 lbs)
Week 12: 126 (+.8 lbs)
Week 13: 125.4 (-.6 lbs)
Week 14: n/a (didn't weigh)
Week 15: 124.2 (-1.2 lbs)
Week 16: 123.6 (-.6 lbs)
Week 17: 121.8 (-1.6 lbs)
Week 18: 121.8 (-0 lbs, on period)
Week 19: 121 (-.8 lbs)
Week 20: 121.6 (+.6 lbs)
Week 21: 121 (-.6 lbs)
Week 22: 119 (-2 lbs)

Goal 1: 129.9 by 2/15 - complete
Goal 2: 125 by 6/1 - complete
Goal 3: 120 by 12/31 - complete


----------



## krissie328

Congrats Kitteh for reaching your goal!

I am hoping to lose a bit more. But I was having a terrible time with birth control and barrier methods are just to inconvenient. :haha: so we decided to ntnp until September and then actively start ttc.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thank you! :blush:

Good luck!! It's kind of crazy how September is right around the corner, but hopefully you'll get those pounds knocked out! We're also aiming for September at this point, so maybe we can be POAS buddies :haha:


----------



## Warby

Back. Hormones seem to have straightened out. I am starting again...again.


----------



## krissie328

Warby said:


> Back. Hormones seem to have straightened out. I am starting again...again.

Good luck. Glad you are all sorted.

I forgot to weigh this month so plan to go with my August weight.


----------



## Warby

Thanks Krissie. I am a teacher so off work for a while now. And, our nanny is working all summer. She is supposed to get two weeks off (in addition to two weeks at Christmas) but she is banking them and taking a month off next year to go visit her family in the Phillipines. So really, I have no work and fantastic child care during the day. I truly have no excuses.

Today I walked over 20 000 steps, so that was good.


----------



## krissie328

I am a school psychologist and am off for the summer. I currently have DS as my best friend usually watches him for free so I feel she deserves the summer off. 

I have been more active with yard work and the house. We bought it in April so it's been my project. But my diet has sucked. I got a menu plan going so hoping to go grocery shopping this morning and get down to it.


----------



## Warby

Cool! Do you do mostly assessments, or student support, or both?

I teach at a school for students with learning disabilities who are reading and writing significantly below grade level. They come for two years for an intensive remedial literacy and assistive technology program. It is an awesome place!

I've noticed that in Canada, we nearly always use th umbrella term "learning disability", and in th the U.S., you tend to hear the specific terms "dyslexia", "dysgraphia", etc.


----------



## krissie328

I do mostly assessment and consulting with admin and teachers. I taught special education for 6 years prior though. 

For educational purposes we use specific learning disability. Dyslexia and those are primarily used when outside agencies make the diagnosis. But they are so vague whereas a specific learning disability should be identified during assessment. It really helps with teaching and program planning.

Your school sounds really neat. I wouldn't have minded a setting line that. You can really focus on the child.


----------

